# A bit concerned... still spotting after 3 weeks



## charliesmom

It's been almost 3 weeks since my initial m/c where I passed everything (natural m/c). I was at 5 weeks gestation so the bleeding was heavy for only 2 days... then it turned into to heavy spotting... then light spotting. 3 weeks later, I'm STILL spotting on and off on and off... it's like this weird mucusy blob of tissue that's sometimes red, sometimes brown, sometimes it's even got greenish stuff mixed in there (TMI!)... I checked for odor - none. Fever - none. I don't think I have an infection, but why the hell am I still spotting? It's been the same for the last 2 weeks, no more no less. So it's not getting better and it's not going away, and I'm not getting my period! =\

Last they checked my hormone levels was 2 weeks ago, and said since I went from 8000 to 200 in 5 days, there was no doubt it all passed and I did not need another follow up. I'm going to call the office when they open... but does anyone have any insight?


----------



## honey08

maybe u cud do with another scan ? see i had a d&c and even after that i bleed for ages, on n off, remeber phoning n asking em if this is normal, i had a d&c on 26mar and had a proper period on 2may....b4 this id stopped bledding and was sure if was defo a period, hope ur ok, any odor wot so ever u shud go bk as it might be an infection! good luck hun x


----------



## Jessa

I spotted after my m/c at 7 weeks for almost a month. I called my doctor about it and he said that it's quite normal. As long as it's not steady bleeding, it's normal I think. The spotting stopped and then about two weeks later I got my period. If you're worried, perhaps call your doctor and see what they say. Good luck.


----------



## charliesmom

I called in and got an appointment. Will see them in an hour. It just doesn't seem right. =\ The spotting is like a loogie (phlegm) with blood and green stuff in it, like when your throat is infected. Plus, this morning, my uterus area started to ache. Might be the beginning of an infection.


----------



## Jessa

It's probably a good idea that you called then. My spotting wasn't anything like what you've described. I hope all is okay.


----------



## tillymum

Hope everything is ok hun. I have had bleeding/spotting for over 3 weeks which only stopped yesterday :happydance:. The relief!. After my 1st mc, I had spotting for 2 weeks after my 1st AF so it's probably just your hormones trying to settle down. As there is no odour I wouldn't worry too much, though it's always good to see the doctor. Good luck!


----------



## todteach

with my infection and retained products, there was no odour or fever. but my clots were silver, not green? glad you're getting checked out hun. they might be able to clear up an infection (if that's what this is) with just antibiotics. good luck! sending you :hug:


----------



## charliesmom

Thanks guys! I'm waiting for results now... the doc took a few samples and I did another blood test. She said "it's definitely more than just bleeding... the color is a bit tannish"... right now it's inconclusive. It could be remnants from the m/c though because a little later tonight, I had a chunk of goop come out while going to the bathroom. It looked fleshy colored.


----------



## charliesmom

Got my beta results today. It was at 7. Normal non-pregnant women's levels should be below 5. So really - I'm still "pregnant"... 3 weeks after the initial m/c where I was sure everything passed, i'm still pregnant. The doc thinks the lining is what's remaining. So, as long as the cultures come back negative on Friday (to check for infections), everything seems to be going as it should, just taking it's sweet ass time. I'm not getting my period this month am I?? :(


----------



## JASMAK

Wow! Well, I hope all the cultures come back negative. I would def not be surprised if you still get your period, even after all of that. hugs...T


----------



## todteach

I would like to tell you how sorry I am that all of this has happened to you. Big :hug:.

I also need to say that it took my body a month to get my bhcg levels down below five. They dropped dramatically, but I think I was in the twenties around the three week mark. 

Take care hun. :hug:


----------



## NavyBean

Oh wow thats awful :( I would say that it's normal to bleed, or spot more or less for a few weeks after a m/c, but what you describe sounds more along the lines of an infection possibly. I'm hoping its all ok though. I had a mc in august and I bled for 2 and a half weeks and spotted till about 4 and a half weeks. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. xx


----------

